# What do you get from a $100K lens?



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2017)

Fujinon Premier Zoom Lens

What on earth do you get from a $100,000 Fujinon that you don't from an everyday peasant's lens like, say, Zeiss CZ?

Can it possibly be really that good?? It doesn't even cover 70mm!


----------



## tecboy (Jun 15, 2017)

It's come with free shipping.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 15, 2017)

tecboy said:


> It's come with free shipping.



Good thing being that it weighs 14lbs.


----------



## tecboy (Jun 15, 2017)

Free shipping for a 100K lens.  Does it package with a bulletproof box?  They may deliver with an armored car instead of a delivery truck just in case.


----------



## AceCo55 (Jun 15, 2017)

You get a diagnosis of incurable G.A.S


----------



## smoke665 (Jun 15, 2017)

You know that age old question, "what do you get for the person who has everything?", well here you go.

Or if you're a pro, a $50k depreciation write off the first year.


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 15, 2017)

Will that fit on my $599 FujiFilm mirrorless camera body?


----------



## Gary A. (Jun 15, 2017)

With an adapter.


----------



## petrochemist (Jun 15, 2017)

unpopular said:


> What on earth do you get from a $100,000 Fujinon that you don't from an everyday peasant's lens like, say, Zeiss CZ?



Bankrupt!


----------



## chuasam (Jun 15, 2017)

t2.0 vs a mere t2.9


----------



## ClickAddict (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont know about the rest of you but I'd probably be getting a divorce with a $100000 lens.


----------



## webestang64 (Jun 15, 2017)

My $25 Kiron 80-200 is just fine thank you.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 15, 2017)

Well considering that it is a lens specifically designed for film/video what do you get?  You Get *THE STUDIO *to buy the damn thing for you, thats what you get.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Well considering that it is a lens specifically designed for film/video what do you get?  You Get *THE STUDIO *to buy the damn thing for you, thats what you get.



So that explains my salary.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2017)

unpopular said:


> tecboy said:
> 
> 
> > It's come with free shipping.
> ...



And your wallet is, magically,  14 lbs lighter..............


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2017)

unpopular said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > Well considering that it is a lens specifically designed for film/video what do you get?  You Get *THE STUDIO *to buy the damn thing for you, thats what you get.
> ...


Nothing explains you getting a salary.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 16, 2017)

480sparky said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > tecboy said:
> ...


Not if pay with $100's instead of $5's.


----------



## 480sparky (Jun 16, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



Paying with $2 bills would require 11 pounds.............


----------



## unpopular (Jun 17, 2017)

> Paying with $2 bills would require 11 pounds.............



More like £1.56


----------



## Dave442 (Jun 17, 2017)

There is no reason to just buy that one lens, best to pick up one to cover the telephoto end as well.


----------



## jake337 (Jun 17, 2017)

The Q&A is just the best.


----------



## JPI (Jun 17, 2017)

What I would get from a 100k lens?

A Vulcan mind melt from the wife and a audit from the IRS


----------



## tecboy (Jun 17, 2017)

Will I get good pictures using full-auto?


----------



## pendennis (Jun 18, 2017)

Check out B&H, you can save at least $10K on this lens.

fujinon 14.5 | B&H Photo Video


----------



## table1349 (Jun 18, 2017)

pendennis said:


> Check out B&H, you can save at least $10K on this lens.
> 
> fujinon 14.5 | B&H Photo Video


Well #e!! at that price I'm going to by at least two.


----------



## KmH (Jun 18, 2017)

Why not! You get free standard shipping too, but while hating to burst your bubble - it's only $1,000.00 off the list price of $90.8K.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 18, 2017)

KmH said:


> Why not! You get free standard shipping too, but while hating to burst your bubble - it's only $1,000.00 off the list price of $90.8K.


Wait.......WHAT????   *FREE SHIPPING TOO????    *Well #E!! if I'm getting free shipping throw in a couple of these as well.


----------



## DennisH (Jun 18, 2017)

Well if you get the lens, you've got to have this projector.
Barco HDQ-4K35 Projector


----------



## zombiesniper (Jun 20, 2017)

unpopular said:


> What on earth do you get from a $100,000 Fujinon



A divorce.

/thread


----------



## astroNikon (Jun 20, 2017)

I was going to order it, but they didn't have an iPhone adapter for it.
So ... their loss !!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2017)

astroNikon said:


> I was going to order it, but they didn't have an iPhone adapter for it.
> So ... their loss !!


I got one I will let you use.  Go ahead and order.


----------



## peterholdmann (Jun 20, 2017)

A couple reasons that those kinds of lenses are so expensive:

Since you are operating it while shooting, a number of things that are annoyances on lenses made for stills can be huge problems, like focus shift when zooming and focus breathing. So all of that needs to get engineered out of the lens, increasing design costs. 

Then the lens is sold to a very small market, so it needs to be quite expensive to make up the R&D costs. 

So does that add up to a $100K lens? Only if you really need it, I guess.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 21, 2017)

peterholdmann said:


> A couple reasons that those kinds of lenses are so expensive:
> Since you are operating it while shooting, a number of things that are annoyances on lenses made for stills can be huge problems, like focus shift when zooming and focus breathing. So all of that needs to get engineered out of the lens, increasing design costs.



I ran into a focus breathing issue at work in a rack focus comp, so I get that. But there is NO WAY they're spending this much for the convenience of post!!!

Now, if they can come up with a lens that erases camera operators and light switches....


----------



## jpross123 (Jun 22, 2017)

You get all the ladies. Laides like big lenses.


----------

